# Please help me find a kitchen roll holder



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am looking for a kitchen roll holder, the type that with screw to the underside of cupboard. 

I can find loo roll holders til they are coming out of my ears. I have been in B&Q, Argos, Homebase, Woolies, Poundland and looked at the Betterware and Kleeneze websites. 

Any ideas please - preferably a chrome one but failing that anything will do!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russell

What's wrong with one's you have found :?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Ikea...........?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We looked for a suitable one too and then by chance I discovered that the cupboard above the stove was just the right size (between the end and the catch) to hold a roll of Kitchen paper. Release the catch , pull paper , close catch, tear off...works every time :wink: .......

It may not work for you but thought I would add this picture anyway :roll:










Mike


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Wow Mike........"Above the Stove".............recipe for me to catch the paper alight.  

You and Mrs Spykal must be much better cooks than moi 


But have to say it is a very good idea....the simplest ones always the best.


----------



## 100003 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Russell

If you are going to Riversway they have wall mounted ones.

Do a search on holder and they have 2 of them although they look identical.

I have attached a photo but I don't know if is will work or not (first time with a photo)

Regards

Keith


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.......do they do them with a red patern on the tissue? :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roll holder*



ScotJimland said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> What's wrong with one's you have found :?


Hi Jim

Problem is I can't find ANY!

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kitchen roll*



KeithGould said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> If you are going to Riversway they have wall mounted ones.
> 
> ...


Hi Keith

That one is a lovely looking thing - just like me ha ha but can only be wall mounted and not mounted to the underside of the cupboard. I do not really want to make holes in the walls but dont mind making holes in the underneaths of cupboards!

Roll holders used to be everywhere - and believe me I think I have looked everywhere now to no avail!

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russell.. I obviously misunderstood when I read :

_I can find loo roll holders til they are coming out of my ears_

I thought you had found...ohh never mind

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kitchen rolls*

Hi Jim

There are loads of loo roll holders - so I could chop the kitchel rolls in half!!

Russell n Ozzer


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Rusky n Ozzer - just did a search on eBay & found this little beauty:

http://tinyurl.com/g356f

Says it's wall-mount, but I'm 99% certain it would work suspended from the base of a cupboard.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roll holder*

Hi Paul

I have e mailed the seller earlier today - he said it would fit to the underside of cupboards but he pointed out the stopper thing that stops the roll flying off would be in the wrong place - and therefore the roll would go flying off!

I have saved the item/search though as if I have no luck tomo I am going to plump for it!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi mate ..how about this beauty :wink: stainless steel too !

http://www.aquazuro.co.uk/acatalog/zack_astello_wall_kitchen_paper_holder.html?source=kelkoo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kitchen roll holder!*

Excellent find Jim.

I have ordered it. A bit costly but in the larger scheme of things......hardly breaks the bank. The ****** motorhome is costing more to kit out than my first house did!

Still, I want everything on hand and as easy and neat as possible as space is at a premium.

No doubt that is another kilogram towards our 4000 payload!

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Kitchen roll holder!*



Rapide561 said:


> I have ordered it. A bit costly but in the larger scheme of things......hardly breaks the bank. The ****** motorhome is costing more to kit out than my first house did!


Glad you like it , you're A man after my own heart .. don't compromise on equipment :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extra equipment*

Hi again Jim

Moving off topic, as much stuff as possible is domestic style rather than from camping shops.

Hate to sound fussy - but only real plates, glasses and so on. All stored safely and rattle free thanks to O Leary's and Poundland!

I can't wait to get Avalon weighed - hopefully that will be the "stop spending money" factor.

The real essentials which will come out of the house kitchen are the coffee machine, griddle, sandwich toaster and food whisk!

The way I am going I will need a 40 foot Monaco to fit everything in.

Extra shelves are also on order from Swift, with wire baskets, trays etc.

We should be just about complete in the next couple of weeks.....then it will be filled with water, diesel and gas and off to the giant weighing scales. Fingers crossed!

Rapide561


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we are all waiting with abated breath to hear the outcome of the scales :roll: .while you are on them doing front and rear, then you can contact your tyre manufacturer and ask for the correct pressures.giving each axle weight.you will be amazed at the psi they recommend.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

kitchen roll holder recipe:
1) one length plastic tube (a bit of bathroom waste or overflow pipe) about 1 inch longer than the roll and smaller diameter than the cardboard tube

2) about three feet of string or cloth tape

3) two small stick-on hooks (I used those 3M command removable ones)

stick the hooks upside down to the inside of a side hinged cupboard or wardrobe door about one inch from the top and one foot apart.

tie a small loop at each end of the string

thread string through tube in centre of roll, pass over door top and hook loops on hooks

slightly squash roll to stop it unravelling while driving!

. . . job done cost: less than £1 8) 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Space*

Hi Steve

A space in a cupboard? I am fast running out of space full stop!

Heaven knows where my DVDs, CDs and other clutter is going to go!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Steve 

While I'm sure your 'recipe' works a treat, this young man has just spent the best part of £50k on a brand new van.. and knowing how fastidious he is about crockery, cutlery, rubber mats etc .. do you really imagine him fitting a string and gaffa tape towel holder 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

